# Les petits bonheurs quotidiens de la vie à deux...



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

...ou l'incoh&#233;rence de certaines situations mettant en sc&#232;ne deux personnes consentantes de sexe (pas forc&#233;ment) oppos&#233;.

Une id&#233;e qui me vient comme &#231;a...

Ca a peut &#234;tre &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; fait, je ne sais pas, si c'est le cas, je m'en excuse aupr&#232;s des tr&#232;s hautes autorit&#233;s de ce forum. Peut-&#234;tre peut-on dire alors que ceci est une V.2?



Un exemple, vous allez vite comprendre :

ELLE allume une cigarette.
une fois ladite cigarette termin&#233;e, elle l'&#233;crase, chacun continue &#224; vaquer &#224; ses petites occupations en silence : internet d'un c&#244;t&#233;, le journal d'avant hier de l'autre...
IL s'allume &#224; son tour une bonne clope... Ya pas de raison, ELLE lui a donn&#233; envie.

30 secondes s'&#233;coulent.
ELLE soupire, exc&#233;d&#233;e, regard furibond &#224; peine retenu en direction de la fum&#233;e qui monte doucement au plafond : "je peux ouvrir les fen&#234;tres pour a&#233;rer un peu, l&#224;? Parce que &#231;a pue vraiment trop le tabac dans cet appartement!"

... :mouais:

IL ne peut s'emp&#234;cher de se sentir un peu coupable : en octobre on se les g&#232;le un brin quand tout est ouvert, sur les coups de 20 heures... Ce vent glacial qui balaye le salon c'est quand m&#234;me peu confortable...
"Euh... Oui tu peux ouvrir, mais... Enfin je suis d&#233;sol&#233; mais... J'veux dire... T'as fum&#233; une clope ya pas deux minutes toi aussi..."

"Oui mais une seule, &#231;a allait, l&#224; &#231;a fait trop de fum&#233;e c'est chiant, &#231;a pue."

:mouais: 
:mouais:
:mouais:

Je suis s&#251;r que vous en avez d'autres des comme &#231;a...


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Octobre 2006)

Fumer *TUE*! 

(Enfin, cest ce qui est marqué sur les paquets de clops)


----------



## HmJ (31 Octobre 2006)

... fais comme moi, reste seul et exile toi au bout du monde


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... fais comme moi, reste seul et exile toi au bout du monde


Ah mais je ne cherche pas d'autre solution, ma situation me va tr&#232;s bien.

Je cherche plut&#244;t &#224; avoir d'autres exemple de petites tranches de vie ubuesques, de celles qui &#233;nervent et font rire &#224; la fois.
Le point de vue f&#233;minin m'int&#233;resse pas mal, d'ailleurs : au quotidien je n'ai un peu que mon point de vue de mec born&#233; &#224; moi que j'ai. 

Ceci dit, pour les contributions dans le sens du fil, c'est un peu mal barr&#233;, mais je vous rassure : je ne me faisais pas d'illusion.


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

Situation : 20heures... c'est l'heure de la grand messe (écarte les fesses ) sur toutes les chaines télévisées...

un petit sujet sur notre ministre de l'intérieur...
ELLE : oh pinaise ! blablabla... marre... trucmuche... deja vu... change de chaine...
finalement, elle part dans SA cuisine 
LUI (dans sa tete) : pfff, rien pu entendre de cette information primordiale pour la sécurité de notre civilisation avancée avec ses commenatires débiles...

5 minutes plus tard, retour. Grand sujet sur les débats du PS
LUI : ouarfouarfouarf, mort de rire tellement ils sont ridicules avec leurs joutes verbales à 2 balles
ELLE : rhoooo tais toi, je veux écouter ce qu ils disent !!! 

:mouais::hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (31 Octobre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> ... fais comme moi, reste seul et exile toi au bout du monde



Quoi, un Gaijin célibataire? 

T'es pas aller voir à Roppongi?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

Et entre les parents et les enfants ça marche aussi ?

Parce que j'en ai pas mal du même genre dans ce cas


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et entre les parents et les enfants ça marche aussi ?


non, c est moins drôle 
ca donne juste envie de donner des fessées


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et entre les parents et les enfants ça marche aussi ?
> 
> Parce que j'en ai pas mal du même genre dans ce cas


C'est un fil pour les grands ici!
File!


nan, s&#233;rieusement, ouais &#231;a peut &#234;tre marrant, c'est ouvert, m&#234;me si un peu HS.


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> même si un peu HS.


Hors Service ? ah ban non, faut le faire verrouiller celui là... tellement mysogine...


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Octobre 2006)

Les femmes, ça sert qu'à masser les burnes.

9 fois sur 10, masser s'écrit avec un C.


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Les femmes, ça sert qu'à masser les burnes.
> 
> 9 fois sur 10, masser s'écrit avec un C.


ma*C*er ??? rhooooooooo :rateau:


----------



## darkbeno (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> "Oui mais une seule, ça allait, là ça fait trop de fumée c'est chiant, ça pue."



Moi je suis d'accord avec elle, souvent une clope ça va mais deux c'est trop. 

Exemple en voiture : c'est l'hiver, tu conduis et tu transportes 4 personnes. Tout va bien, chauffage entre 1 et 2, fenêtres fermées, petite musique tranquille. Et là, tu te dis que tu vas t'allumer une clope, et ouvrir ta fenêtre d'un centimètre, comme c'est la seule ouverture de la caisse, toute la fumée va filer par là sans passer sur le pare-brise pour y déposer une couche de crasse jaune que tu récupéreras plus tard en nettoyant ton pare-brise tellement tu vois tout flou quand tu conduis, et en plus cette petite ouverture aspire bien les cendres....
Mais ton petit plaisir est bien vite gaché par tout les clampins qui sont là, et qui eux aussi choisissent habilement le même moment que toi pour fumer leur clope (ah les salauds!). Du coup, le fin filet d'air ne suffit plus car à présent, l'habitat de ta voiture est un véritable aquarium ! Et puis ceux de derrière te balancent leur fumée dans la tronche parce que comme un con tu as acheté une trois porte, et de fenêtres derrière il n'y a point. Cette fois, ton pare-brise se rempli de crasse parce qu'en plus, ils rejettent bien la fumée dessus. Alors tu ouvres les fenêtres en grand, et là ça commence à cailler sévère. Même le chauffage que tu as passé sur 5 ne suffit plus, les cendres qui étaient proprement aspirées par le fin filet d'air de tout à l'heure volent à présent partout dans la bagnole, parfois te reviennent en plein dans les yeux te faisant risquer l'accident, et maintenant, en plus du coup de chiffon sur le pare-brise, il faut passer l'aspirateur partout... Et enfin, après la clope, ta voiture pue vraiment très fort le tabac froid, tu dois laisser les fenêtres ouvertes et continuer à te les peler. 
Conclusion, ta cigarette qui aurait pu être un petit moment de joie s'est transformée en un véritable cauchemar à cause des gens qui ont copié sur toi, parce que la p'tite clope c'était ton idée !!! 
non mais alors !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

Fab'fab avait ouvert un sujet &#224; peu pr&#232;s sur le m&#234;me th&#232;me...  

J'adore le premier post, je crois qu'on l'a tous v&#233;cu &#224; un moment donn&#233;.

edit: ah non, merde, pas le premier post... un autre. Faut que je le retrouve. :rose:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

Et puis, quand vraiment vous en avez marre, il y a celui-l&#224;. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Fab'fab avait ouvert un sujet à peu près sur le même thème...
> 
> J'adore le premier post, je crois qu'on l'a tous vécu à un moment donné.
> 
> edit: ah non, merde, pas le premier post... un autre. Faut que je le retrouve. :rose:



En effet retrouve parce que il me semble que bobby mets des gants lui ...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> En effet retrouve parce que il me semble que bobby mets des gants lui ...


:mouais: si en plus il faut mettre des gants...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

odr&#233;;4033136 a dit:
			
		

> En effet retrouve parce que il me semble que bobby mets des gants lui ...


Non non.
Elle ne vient jamais ici,rien &#224; cacher.

Et quand bien m&#234;me, j'aurais le droit de le dire quand elle est casse-burnes. 

EDIT ; je me souviens de ces sujets de Fab'fab.
Pour moi ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose : je parle juste de relater des situations &#224; la con, de celles qu'on ne peut vivre que parce qu'on vit avec quelqu'un, qui sont &#224; la fois dr&#244;les et ridicules...
Pas du tout envie qu'un mec ou une fille que je connais m&#234;me pas vienne faire une analyse, expliquer le pourquoi du comment, m'emmerder avec des poncifs genre "on est pas pareil, la femme vient de V&#233;nus, gnagna, etc..." ET TA SOEUR??! 
nan nan, tout va bien, je m'en cogne des explications. 
je veux juste rigoler un brin en constatant que je suis pas le seul &#224; souffrir, parfois.


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et quand bien même, j'aurais le droit de le dire quand elle est casse-burnes.


oui, mais avec des gants, c est plus hygiénique


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Allez tiens, une autre qui me fait beaucoup rire. Celle-là je suis sûr qu'on y a tous eu droit. 

Depuis ce matin ELLE tire la gueule. Pas un mot, pas un sourire, rien... 
Au bout de quelques heures IL lui demande : "ça va aujourd'hui, pas de problème, rien qui te chiffonne?"...
"Non non, ça va".

... :mouais:

10 minutes plus tard :
"T'es sûre, hein, ça va bien? Nan parce qu'on dirait que tu fais un peu la gueule depuis ce matin..."
"Mais nan, mais j'te dis qu'ça va!!! Ben voilà, tu vois tu m'as énervée, maintenant, par contre, je fais la gueule!"

...
Et la journée continue exactement comme elle a commencé : aucun changement notable dans l'attitude... :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

Ca fait pareil chez moi, sauf qu'il faut juste inverser IL et ELLE...


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

Ce soir, nou décidons de faire le repas *ensemble.*
Wouaaaaa, ça va être délire, comme au début, quand on était étudiants et sans le sou... Bonne soirée en perspective...

ELLE : tiens, tu peux me passer la farine stp ?
LUI : oui, tiens.
_
paquet de farine posé sur la surface de travail.

_ELLE : je t'ai demandé la farine !!! 
LUI : ben qu est ce que t'as devant les yeux ? des peaux de saucisson ? c'est de la farine !

ELLE : pfff ! vraiment, hein ! on peut rien te demander ! tu me sors la farine de chataigne, et ce n'est pas celle là que *J*'utilise pour cette sauce !!!

LUI en rangeant le mauvais paquet : ben c'est laquelle alors ? il y a 5 farines différentes !!! _(remarquez sa bonne volonté )_

ELLE : allez, sors de là et laisse moi finir... scrogneugneu de scrogneugneu... pffff... incapable... 


:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

IL : "Toi plus tard tu seras le genre de vieille qu'on croit sourde mais qui entend ce qu'elle veut."
ELLE : "Oui car j'aurais un vieux moulin &#224; paroles aupr&#232;s de moi"


----------



## boddy (31 Octobre 2006)

Le samedi est une journée bien remplie. A midi, je fais souvent une tarte "tomme-tomates". Jusque-là, je prenais des tomates rondes que je coupais en rondelles. Ce jour-là, je prends des Tomates Romaines (ou olivettes) coupées en quatre et bien alignées dans le plat.

- Lui : "Tu as fait un GROS effort de présentation !"
- Moi : "Pourquoi, avant c'était pas bien présenté ?"
- Lui : "Euh... Mais c'est toujours aussi bon :love:"


----------



## Amok (31 Octobre 2006)

Moi j'évite d'en arriver jusque là.
C'est bien simple, elle n'a droit qu'a deux choses : se taire et tout le temps.


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> IL : "Toi plus tard tu seras le genre de vieille qu'on croit sourde mais qui entend ce qu'elle veut."
> ELLE : "Oui car j'aurais un vieux moulin &#224; paroles aupr&#232;s de moi"


Ou comment recycler une blague lue sur humour.com ou un truc du genre...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ou comment recycler une blague lue sur humour.com ou un truc du genre...



Ah tiens je lui dirait, c'est lui qui avait commencé   

IL : "Mais tu mécoutes pas"
ELLE : "Arrêtes de recycler des blagues sur humour.com"


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

Bobby t'aurais peut-&#234;tre du appeller ce fil "Les petits malheurs quotidiens de la vie &#224; deux..."


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bobby t'aurais peut-&#234;tre du appeller ce fil "Les petits malheurs quotidiens de la vie &#224; deux..."


Dark-Tintin!
H&#233;!
H&#233; ho!!

On appelle &#231;a de l'ironie, I-RO-NIE.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

Allez, pour participer. 
Notez que &#231;a fait plusieurs heures que je cherche et que je viens seulement de trouver. 
Notez &#233;galement qu'elle n'aura jamais acc&#232;s &#224; ce que je vais &#233;crire. 
_
Il y a plusieurs jours, vers 20h55.
Elle : je suis fatigu&#233;e, je vais me coucher.
Moi : &#231;a te d&#233;range pas si je mate un peu la t&#233;l&#233;, c'est Prison Break.
Elle, 20 minutes plus tard : Bon, tu viens te coucher ou pas? J'aime pas m'endormir seule.
Moi : Gnnniii, attends, c'est 'achement important l&#224;
Elle : censur&#233;, d&#233;sol&#233; les gars.

Moi : *J'arrive!!!*   :love:  
_


C'est &#231;a le sujet du fil? Je me suis pas gourr&#233;?


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bobby t'aurais peut-être du appeller ce fil "Les petits malheurs quotidiens de la vie à deux..."



les petits malheurs qui nous effraient quand on est jeune, finalement, ca  met du piquant et quand on y repense ... après... parfois ... bien après... ca devient des petits bonheurs. j adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> les petits malheurs qui nous effraient quand on est jeune, finalement, ca  met du piquant et quand on y repense ... après... parfois ... bien après... ca devient des petits bonheurs. j adore :love:



Oui faire la bouffe, la vaisselle, payer les factures : que du bonheur  :love:


----------



## elKBron (31 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oui faire la bouffe, la vaisselle, payer les factures : que du bonheur  :love:


faire la bouffe peut etre tres sensuel, rendre la cuisine en champ de bataille et le lit en terrain de reconciliation
la vaisselle... oui, bon, bah... il y a des machines pour ca... au pire, ce sont les gosses qui la font (pour qu ils se preparent a avoir une vaisselle toujours propre quand ils seront etudiants, seuls...)
payer les factures : la, par contre, pas trop moyen de trouver du bonheur si se sont celles du quotidien. par contre si c est une facture d hotel, de voyage, la, c est que du bonheur :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est ça le sujet du fil? Je me suis pas gourré?



Pfff...
Tu comprends vraiment rien à rien, toi, t'es trop qu'un tocard.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (31 Octobre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On appelle ça de l'ironie, I-RO-NIE.



Ah ? 

Ah.

Ah oui, j'ai fait ça en Français y'a 2semaines... 

Ah, j'ai déjà oublié.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est ça le sujet du fil? Je me suis pas gourré?


 
Je sais pas, mais c'est bien le seul truc qui donnerait envie de recommencer.


Pour le reste, je ne dirai rien. Il serait capable de dire que j'ai la mémoire qui flanche


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je sais pas, mais c'est bien le seul truc qui donnerait envie de recommencer.
> 
> 
> Pour le reste, je ne dirai rien. Il serait capable de dire que j'ai la mémoire qui flanche


Y'a vraiment des moments qui valent le coup, vraiment. 

Pour le reste, allez balance, on ne dira rien.


----------



## Miss Hulk (31 Octobre 2006)

Avant hier comme ça d'un coup y'a Hulk qui pete au lit.
Du coup on a commencé un concours...
J'aime autant vous dire que c'était Tchernobyl dans la chambre à coucher.

Et je vous passe les détails.


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Octobre 2006)

Un petit truc sympa : 

En rentrant du boulot, je me motive, je commences le m&#233;nage, je fais la vaiselle, il ne reste que la salle de bain &#224; nettoyer.

Elle rentre quand je viens de me poser dans le canap&#233;, elle va dans la salle de bain, et me dit : tu aurais pu faire la salle de bain, elle est vraiment degueulasse quand m&#234;me...  


Ou aussi : 
Je viens de finir la vaiselle (oui je sais, je suis un mec parfait ), elle vient dans la cuisine, et me dit : "tu as fini la vaiselle, car je vois une trace dans la poele..."


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Un petit truc sympa :
> 
> En rentrant du boulot, je me motive, je commences le ménage, je fais la vaiselle, il ne reste que la salle de bain à nettoyer.
> 
> ...



T'es sûr? Tu fais le repassage?


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Octobre 2006)

Ah non, faut pas deconner non plus


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Allez, pour participer.
> Notez que ça fait plusieurs heures que je cherche et que je viens seulement de trouver.
> Notez également qu'elle n'aura jamais accès à ce que je vais écrire.



Pourquoi ? Elle est aveugle ?


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Elle est aveugle ?



Peut être qu'elle ne vas jamais sur les forums, encore moins sur un forum mac?


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Peut être qu'elle ne vas jamais sur les forums, encore moins sur un forum mac?



Je ne vois pas en quoi cet élément, qui peut être aujourd'hui d'actualité, peut constituer une garantie pour l'avenir.
Enfin, je me comprends.


----------



## le_magi61 (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi cet élément, qui peut être aujourd'hui d'actualité, peut constituer une garantie pour l'avenir.
> Enfin, je me comprends.



C'est peut être la limite intellectuelle de Ed_la_tête?


----------



## dool (31 Octobre 2006)

'tain j'peux rien balancer...on se rafraîchit la memoire a coup de bouteilles Mado ?!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Elle est aveugle ?





le_magi61 a dit:


> Peut &#234;tre qu'elle ne vas jamais sur les forums, encore moins sur un forum mac?



Voil&#224;.



rezba a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi cet &#233;l&#233;ment, qui peut &#234;tre aujourd'hui d'actualit&#233;, peut constituer une garantie pour l'avenir.
> Enfin, je me comprends.



Disons que sur 5000 messages et des poussi&#232;res, les probabilit&#233;s sont faibles. Je prends le risque. 
Et puis te fatigue pas, je crois que tout le monde a compris. 



le_magi61 a dit:


> C'est peut &#234;tre la limite intellectuelle de Ed_la_t&#234;te?



Ta gueule.


----------



## tirhum (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Je sais pas, mais c'est bien le seul truc qui donnerait envie de recommencer.
> 
> 
> Pour le reste, je ne dirai rien. Il serait capable de dire que j'ai la m&#233;moire qui flanche





dool a dit:


> 'tain j'peux rien balancer...on se rafra&#238;chit la memoire a coup de bouteilles Mado ?!


passez la bouteille, tant que vous y &#232;tes....


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Disons que sur 5000 messages et des poussières, les probabilités sont faibles. Je prends le risque.



Ah. Parce qu'en plus tu la prends pour une conne au point d'être incapable de comprendre comment fonctionne le moteur de recherche de vbull ?


Et n'essaye pas de prendre un autre pseudo, même ça, ça ne marche pas.
Enfin, j'me comprends (_bis repetitae_).


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Y'a vraiment des moments qui valent le coup, vraiment.
> 
> Pour le reste, allez balance, on ne dira rien.



Ouais, allez, balance.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

Commence


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> Commence



T'étais très chiante, mais pas pour des trucs aussi insignifiants. 

En fait, j'ai jamais vécu de trucs comme ça, je crois.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah. Parce qu'en plus tu la prends pour une conne au point d'être incapable de comprendre comment fonctionne le moteur de recherche de vbull ?
> 
> 
> Et n'essaye pas de prendre un autre pseudo, même ça, ça ne marche pas.
> Enfin, j'me comprends (_bis repetitae_).


On sent le lourd poids de l'exp&#233;rience. 

Tu noteras que je n'ai rien dit de blessant &#224; son encontre, et que j'assume. 

Et puis fais une recherche Vbull avec Ed the Head...   C'est fou comme le tiret bas, qui n'a l'air de rien, &#224; son importance. 

Et l&#224;, comme toi, je parle d'exp&#233;rience.


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> T'étais très chiante, mais pas pour des trucs aussi insignifiants.
> 
> En fait, j'ai jamais vécu de trucs comme ça, je crois.


 


Recommence pas !


----------



## rezba (31 Octobre 2006)

Pardon !

_Il t'arrivait parfois d'&#234;tre proche de la limite du supportable, mais uniquement pour des raisons valables._


C'est mieux comme &#231;a ?


----------



## mado (31 Octobre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> C'est mieux comme &#231;a ?


 
Absolument 



(Bobby, pour les honoraires, c'est rezba qui paie hein ?! )


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2006)

mado a dit:


> (Bobby, pour les honoraires, c'est rezba qui paie hein ?! )



Evidemment!
Ce sera même plus cher pour lui, tiens...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2006)

Ah ben c'est tout ... Moi qui m'attendais au gros débalage :rateau:


----------



## alèm (3 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi cet élément, qui peut être aujourd'hui d'actualité, peut constituer une garantie pour l'avenir.
> Enfin, je me comprends.



_on est quelques-uns à te comprendre...

enfin, moi, je m'en fous... elle n'aimait pas MacG et puis je n'ai plus rien à fair emaintenant qu'elle lise ou pas...

parfois, j'eu bien aimé qu'elle le fasse pourtant..._


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Novembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ROUUUUUUGEUUUUUU!!!!*





Rodjeur ! Lauched !


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2006)

_je d&#233;sherbe et je rouvre :mouais:

&#233;dition:
merci de ne pas laisser de trace de doigts partout
_


----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2006)

m'enfin j'ai pas récupéré mes 10 pts disco grand modo vénéré


----------



## Nephou (3 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> m'enfin j'ai pas récupéré mes 10 pts disco grand modo vénéré



ce qui a été défait ne peut pas être refait _pas par moi en tous cas
 fin de la digression
_


----------



## La mouette (5 Novembre 2006)

> Pour se marier, il faut un témoin, comme pour un accident ou un duel





> Le sexe apaise les tensions. L'amour les provoques



.....



> Dans tous les cas, mariez-vous: si vous tombez sur une bonne épouse, vous serez heureux. Si vous tombez sur une mauvaise, vous deviendrez philosophe, ce qui est excellent pour l'homme


----------



## samoussa (5 Novembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, mariez-vous: si vous tombez sur une bonne épouse, vous serez heureux. Si vous tombez sur une mauvaise, vous deviendrez philosophe, ce qui est excellent pour l'homme



ou pendu, ce qui peut avoir de la gueule parfois...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

la vie de couple en appart séparé, semaine dernière:

au tél : _on s'est pas vu depuis 24H sans message de sa part_ 
lui : suis content de t'entendre comment vas-tu? _blablabla discussion ordinaire_ _quoi..j'm'attends à plus.. )_
Moi : çà va super! _(..en fait non! pourquoi il m'a pas appelée hier.. )_
lui : qu'as-tu fait hier pas de news, j'm'inquiétais _(héhé j'ai bien fait de faire la morte.. )_
Moi : bin tu m'as dit que t'étais très occupé et que tu n'arrivais plus à bosser parce que je te retournais la tête!
Lui : c'est vrai, suis complètement à l'ouest, du mal à me concentrer..
Moi : que fais-tu ce soir alors? _(j'ose..)_
Lui : ah il faut que je rende le chat à sa propriétaire _(c'est qui celle-là?:mouais_
Moi : ah bon? c'est qui? _(je sais la curiosité est un vilain défaut, spontanéité, et tout et tout..) _
Lui : après un long blanc....euh c'est mon ex _(hum j'ravale ma déception comme si de rien n'était...) _
Moi : ah très bien, c'est cool, passe une bonne soirée alors _(d'un ton totalement naturel et contente pour lui en plus, faux Q puissance 10 )_
Lui : et toi tu fais quoi? _(héhé )_
Moi : je reviens de la salle de sport et j'ai vu un copain qui m'a gravé 2 DVD et j'dois déjeuner avec lui demain _(en plus même pas menti puisque c'est vrai )_
Lui : encore un long blanc...(_ je sens qu'il est touché coulé  )_ et d'un coup il me dit oh tu sais demain j'me débrouille pour terminer très tôt à 16H et j'file chez toi directos, tu me manques trop _(et voilà l'travail :love: )_

depuis il me tel au moins 2 fois par jour sans compter les sms :love: 

moi j'vous dis que la vie à deux chacun chez soi c'estmême si on passe plusieurs jours chez l'un ou chez l'autre, il reste toujours l'incertitude qui fait qu'on doute toujours un peu et çà c'est génial comme piment.


----------



## Patamach (7 Novembre 2006)

Tiens.

J'savais pas pas que PATOCH avait un chat.


----------



## samoussa (7 Novembre 2006)

Patamach a dit:


> Tiens.
> 
> J'savais pas pas que PATOCH avait un chat.



Azrahel


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Azrahel


Azraël !!... même avec l'orthographe tu as du mal ?!.....


----------



## samoussa (7 Novembre 2006)

tirhum a dit:


> Azraël !!... même avec l'orthographe tu as du mal ?!.....



pas fort en schtroumpfs et tout ce qui touche au nanisme


----------

